# Kaydees and USA cabooses



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

Ok so i have a few of the USA extended vision cabooses i want to put kaydees on, so i turned them over and looked at them and almost cryed..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/doze.gifdoes not appear to be an easy install. my question is do any of you have these with large kadees? were they hard to install? how did you do it? and would you have any photos? 
thanks for any help... 
Nick....


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick, I use 820's mounted to a .220 thick plastic shim (two .080 thick & one .060 thick pieces of plastic sheet glued together) and glue the assembly to the caboose. The 820 coupler boxes are notched to negotiate reverse 1600 curves.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I recently put Kadees on my USA Extended Vision caboose without problem. I just cut off the rounded tip portion of the talgo with a side cutter and the Kadee mounts just like on all the other USA/B'mann/AC rolling stock. 

I didn't even need a shim to properly engauge the Kadee coupler gauge.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick, 

If you truck mount, 831's if you body mount you need to glue some plastic on to 
the frame then screw the couplers to it. I used 789's so you can go around sharper corners.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks guys i will use suggestions./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif 
Nick...


----------

